# WoW...World of Weight gain



## plumpmygut (Jun 23, 2008)

Gained 10lbs since I started playing a few months ago. Really keeps you inactive :eat1:


----------



## Ocean (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't play WoW, but I know I gained weight over the summer that I discovered Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

The results of some big survey here in Canada recently noted the correlation between screen time and levels of obesity. That is, the more of your leisure time you spend in front of a television or computer screen, the more likely you were to be obese. Interestingly the same correlation did not apply with reading.

Im think this could make a plot point for a mild weight gain story, someone buying their partner WoW and a full cable package *L*


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jun 24, 2008)

Ocean said:


> I don't play WoW, but I know I gained weight over the summer that I discovered Final Fantasy 7.



I know it's not the topic of this thread, but I have to ask: Whose your favorite character? (Cloud)


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 24, 2008)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I know it's not the topic of this thread, but I have to ask: Whose your favorite character? (Cloud)


anyone who likes FFVII hasn't played FFVI. Materia is a poor man's Esper.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 24, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> anyone who likes FFVII hasn't played FFVI. Materia is a poor man's Esper.



<----- Never played Final Fantasy VI. Loved Final Fantasy VII.

Also, on a side note: A very long time ago, before I continued Middle School here in South Florida (in between 6th and 7th grade - summer time), I used to play *Shining In The Darkness* for the Sega Genesis. I would play it all day, every day. In fact, some days I would spend almost all of the day shuffling the dice to get the best possible statistics for my characters. 
Anyway, I digress. During that time that I played Shining In The Darkness, all day every day, I actually lost some weight. Contrary to what most people believe, being inactive does not always mean 'weight gain'.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ocean said:


> I don't play WoW, but I know I gained weight over the summer that I discovered Final Fantasy 7.



you're my new best friend lol


----------



## Ocean (Jun 24, 2008)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I know it's not the topic of this thread, but I have to ask: Whose your favorite character? (Cloud)



My favourite character is Tifa, though Cloud does come close. 

I've also played, and _loved_, FFVI. I still haven't completed it yet, I fudged up a part quite late on into the game that required a restart, and I can't bring myself to go all the way through it again. 

FFVII was my first, but I've played all of them from FFI to FFX-2. I have FFXI but I haven't had the time to play it just yet.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ocean said:


> My favourite character is Tifa, though Cloud does come close.
> 
> I've also played, and _loved_, FFVI. I still haven't completed it yet, I fudged up a part quite late on into the game that required a restart, and I can't bring myself to go all the way through it again.
> 
> FFVII was my first, but I've played all of them from FFI to FFX-2. I have FFXI but I haven't had the time to play it just yet.



Vincent Vallentine owns......cept for maybe Reno ;-)


----------



## Kortana (Jun 25, 2008)

I have never played final fantasy but I can bet I gained about 10 pounds after my boyfriend introduced me to Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2. I played for days straight until both were finished!!

Just me, my Timmies (Canadian readers will appreciate) and whatever snacks were close by 

I can definately see the correlation!


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Just me, my Timmies (Canadian readers will appreciate) and whatever snacks were close by



What, you left the house long enough to get Timmies? 

I guess that shows what your stronger addiction is  double-double?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I have never played final fantasy but I can bet I gained about 10 pounds after my boyfriend introduced me to Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2. I played for days straight until both were finished!!
> 
> Just me, my Timmies (Canadian readers will appreciate) and whatever snacks were close by
> 
> I can definately see the correlation!



lol I actually put on a few back in middle school when I started playing Legend of Legaia.......damn thing was so addictive.


----------



## Kortana (Jun 25, 2008)

edx said:


> What, you left the house long enough to get Timmies?
> 
> I guess that shows what your stronger addiction is  double-double?



Ha...ha...no the BF was glad to oblige


----------



## Danyull (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm lets see.

Since my sister went to hospital and our neighbours got out of hand.

I've been looking after the house for the last two weeks or so, three if you include the week a few days before she got back (she was rushed back three days later).

Since then I've had to look after the house and dog, so I've been sitting in my leather couch, playing my Xbox 360, eatting nothing but egg, bacon, ssausage, italian foods like spaghettie bolonaise, and I cook things with the proper fat and stuff, none of this other crap because I believe in food being enjoyed, a full five sence expirence. So I've been doing no physical work, just playing Call Of Duty 4 and Alone in the dark.

I put on 5lbs, not much but tbh, I've always had high metabolism, so it's hard for me to gain anything. I was sort of proud in a weird way of my little chub on my stomach... Maybe I'll turn into a feedee or something o.o;; I wouldn't mind tbh.

As for FF. My favorite so far has to be VIII for it's Junction system. VII for story. VI for it's revolution of how sprites and pixles were used. III after it was remade. X for it's stunning graphics.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 25, 2008)

Danyull said:


> As for FF. My favorite so far has to be VIII for it's Junction system. VII for story. VI for it's revolution of how sprites and pixles were used. III after it was remade. X for it's stunning graphics.


VII's story was too disjointed for my liking. as far as story, it's a toss up between IV, VI, and XII.


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 26, 2008)

I've gained about 40 pounds since I started playing WoW


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 26, 2008)

I've gained 45 to 50lbs since starting to play WoW a year and a half ago. I was fighting it for a while, but WoW is a real body builder! If I were allowed to nom at the puter, I'd be nomnomnoming all day while I level my alts.
I've never tried Final Fantasy, but I can only stand one game addiction at a time...srsly...:happy:


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 26, 2008)

Second Life is also very addicting... and eating while playing it ain't doing anything good for my figure lol


----------



## Kortana (Jun 26, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> I've gained 45 to 50lbs since starting to play WoW a year and a half ago. I was fighting it for a while, but WoW is a real body builder! If I were allowed to nom at the puter, I'd be nomnomnoming all day while I level my alts.
> I've never tried Final Fantasy, but I can only stand one game addiction at a time...srsly...:happy:




Ummmm....Candy...I hate to sounds dumb but what's NOM and NOMNOMING? Is it snacking? LOL


----------



## Nameless88888888 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> <----- Never played Final Fantasy VI. Loved Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> Also, on a side note: A very long time ago, before I continued Middle School here in South Florida (in between 6th and 7th grade - summer time), I used to play *Shining In The Darkness* for the Sega Genesis. I would play it all day, every day. In fact, some days I would spend almost all of the day shuffling the dice to get the best possible statistics for my characters.
> Anyway, I digress. During that time that I played Shining In The Darkness, all day every day, I actually lost some weight. Contrary to what most people believe, being inactive does not always mean 'weight gain'.



Sometimes when I'm really into a game and there isn't a pause feature, I have trouble pulling myself away to get food or anything, so, I gotta agree with you on that last part there, hehe.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nameless88888888 said:


> Sometimes when I'm really into a game and there isn't a pause feature, I have trouble pulling myself away to get food or anything, so, I gotta agree with you on that last part there, hehe.



That's what I was thinking, some games have pause features but you're so into it you don't want to waste a minute.

Like earlier I was playing The Godfather for PS3 and I just couldn't stop playing, I just had to keep going and I dunno why I couldn't pull myself away.


----------



## Kortana (Jun 27, 2008)

You know, what game designers forget a pause feature- seriously!! You have to wait until you get a "safe zone" or cut scene just to take a break.

BOOO!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 27, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Ummmm....Candy...I hate to sounds dumb but what's NOM and NOMNOMING? Is it snacking? LOL



*giggles*
Yes..lots o snacking, nibbling, munching, etc.


----------



## Kortana (Jun 27, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> *giggles*
> Yes..lots o snacking, nibbling, munching, etc.



Gotcha Candy...I am very fond of nomnoming too


----------



## ohbobsaget (Jun 29, 2008)

i've actually lost weight because of WoW...it's easy to skip eating when you're taking care of business  strange, I know.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> Second Life is also very addicting... and eating while playing it ain't doing anything good for my figure lol



I'm on WoW and Second Life too...maybe we could get something going on Second Life, like a BBW/FA club.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 4, 2008)

Heh  I think there actually is a BBW group or maybe more in SL...

Though in Second Life, I made my avatar thin... is that being untrue to my real self? Probably... but I'm also a red head in there and my real life hair is blonde. :doh:






RobitusinZ said:


> I'm on WoW and Second Life too...maybe we could get something going on Second Life, like a BBW/FA club.


----------



## tupperlake15 (Jul 9, 2008)

what is the world of weight gain?? i want to play!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah baby, just main-tanked Karazahn last night.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

tupperlake15 said:


> what is the world of weight gain?? i want to play!


actually, i'm surprised we haven't thought of that.
any game designers in the house?


----------

